# Snowfall YTD vs yearly total



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

I have read several thread lamenting having gotten little or no snow so far into the season. So, I got to wondering how the snow gotten so far reflects how much we'll get for the season. The season total is what counts, anyway, in whether you have a good season plowing. I keep my own records, so here is my analysis. The first figure is snow (in inches) to date - I actually used January 16 for years past. The second figure in parenthesis is the total for that year.

Yearly average snowfall for my area is 74".

2000 - 01 24.5 (94.5)
2001 - 02 37 (56)
2002 - 03 41 (65.5)
2003 - 04 36 (63)
2004 - 05 15 (70.5)
2005 - 06 19

This shows that getting a lot of snow by the middle of January does not reflect an average or above average snowfall for the year. The three highest total for YTD (41, 37 and 36) shows the lowest yearly totals. The two lowest (15 and 24.5) resulted in the highest yearly totals. However, it's not a direct relationship of low YTD and high total. Nor does a low YTD result in an above average yearly total.

The only result I can draw is that it is likely we will get more snow.


----------



## bigjoe871 (Feb 2, 2005)

Let's all hope so...


----------



## lorentzlawnsnow (Aug 9, 2005)

mick you amaze me with your records. its easy to say i'll do this or that, but it becomes another thing when it comes to actually taking the time to sit down and record everything. if one of these smilie guys over here was clapping his hands, i would put him here.


----------



## qualitylawncare (Jan 16, 2004)

Nice work Mick! You keep better records than I do!payup


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

Thanks for the compliments.


----------



## RJ snow (Oct 4, 2005)

We usually get well over 100 inches per year and I think we are about 30-40 inches behind schedule as of Feb 1, But we usually get the 100 inches one way or another. Talkin with some old timers and they said the last time we had a winter season like this was in 1966 and if anyone is old enough to recall that was the year of the catastrophic blizzard of 66 which dumped many feet of snow through out the NE region.


----------

